# hey



## jl530 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey the new guy needs a new rd sport front bumper anyone have one for sale or know were to get one for a good price


----------



## cam8302004 (Feb 27, 2003)

theres an RD front on BMWCCA Roundel classifieds. The link is

http://www.bmwcca.org/sitefset.shtml.

If you end up replacing your and want to sell your current bumper cover please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## jl530 (Feb 27, 2003)

*530 front*

Hey, i would have no problem at all selling you my bumper that i have now. You can call me if you want at 201 337 4885.
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## jl530 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Rd sport*

Iam just having a hard time finding the Rd sport bumber you said was at that site. Please let me know where it is.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Are you a BMWCCA member? It's under the parts section.

This is the entire ad:
Racing Dynamics spoiler Front lower spoiler for E39 5 Series pre 7/00. Neverinstalled. $300. 813 681-3139; [email protected]. (FL)


----------



## jl530 (Feb 27, 2003)

*thanks*

thank you! talk to ya later


----------

